# Our Puppy Sapphire



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

I know this is a message board for Havanese. My plan was to rescue a Havanese but couldn't find a purebred. So I rescued Sapphire who is a Havanese/Maltese mix. She is a wonderful puppy. We are so happy that we rescued her. She may not be a purebred but she is just the perfect mix for us. If you notice in the pix her coat is black on one side and black and white on the other. 

Hope its OK to post pix of her even though she isn't a pure Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are ABSOLUTELY welcome here even if your pup is a mix!!! She's a cutie!!! She looks like she has some dachshund in her to me, though, especially with her merle coloring, which isn't found in either Havanese or Maltese. Whatever she is, she's cute as can be!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

!Bienvenidos (welcome)! Sapphire looks lika dimond in de ruff too mi. She is one lucky doggie to fin a nice foreber family like yu. Tell us about her an we wan mor fotos hoto:!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats on your little jewel, she is a sweetie. I agree with the dachshund part. So cute.


----------



## Momof2pumpkins (Nov 14, 2015)

She is such a cutie! Congratulations to you both for finding each other!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sapphire looks like a sweet girl. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

Sapphire is a precious little sweetie! Congratulations!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome! Sapphire is lovely! So glad you two found each other!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love her face! Welcome!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh, she's so cute. Thank you for rescuing her. I'm sure you with both have a happy life together. Welcome.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I absolutely love her name and she is precious. My Raffi was adopted from a shelter and has a bit of Maltese in him. Everyone here has been so welcoming. Just jump right in.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

She sure is a cutie -- no matter what mix she is!! Wishing you many fun filled years together!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Sapphire's a cutie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum She's adorable! Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome Sapphire! What a sweet little girl you are!


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words on my baby Sapphire. Never thought about her having some daschund in her but she might because she is a little long. Thanks for being so welcoming to me even though I don't have a purebred because I am sure I will have many questions in the future and it's great having fellow Havanese owners to ask them to. Here are some more pics.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sapphire looks like the sweetest little girl with her pretty bows!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I ditto the doxie part but who cares! She is beautiful. What a sweet face!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Congrats and welcome


----------

